# Cheap Android tablet?



## DrRingDing (Sep 14, 2013)

What's good at the mo?

Under £150


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

You can buy the old model of Nexus 7 (new and unused) for about £120. You'll have to buy it from eBay or similar though as Google now only stocks the newer Nexus 7 (£199).


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2013)

Saw an ad on Amazon for the kindle fire at £99


----------



## smmudge (Apr 16, 2016)

We just got a cheap "nozatec" one for £60 and nothing works on it. Gotta send it back. What should we get instead?


----------



## WWWeed (Apr 19, 2016)

If it's not a nexus it's probably not worth having.

Why? Because of Android fragmentation:


> The threat or concern that a proliferation of diverging variants of the Android platform will result in the inability of some devices to properly run apps written with the Android SDK. With a large number of custom versions of the Android platform emerging, the concern is that interoperability will be weakened as a result of the potential for applications built specifically for one variant or device not being able to work with others.
> 
> Google has created an Android compatibility program to help quell fears of Android fragmentation and has also deemed the idea of Android fragmentation a "bogeyman" in a recent blog, but concerns about device-specific apps leading to interoperability issues persist nonetheless.



HTC did a nice info graphic on how the networks input delays or skips the update process meaning that you can have the same model of devices from the same manufacture on different networks having different behaviour or functionality.

In some ways this is why apple is so successful, as they only have a small number of device configurations to support and dont let the networks piss about with software. The google nexus are kinda similar in that google has more control over these devices and designs android for these devices. What other manufactures do their specific android image is up to them - which unfortunately often ends up with weirdness and crap being sold like smmudge describes.

If I was looking at a new tablet I'd probably be looking at a 2013 nexus: Results for nexus 2013


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 19, 2016)

I got an 8" Asus Zenpad for £110. I love it.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 19, 2016)

WWWeed said:


> If it's not a nexus it's probably not worth having.
> 
> Why? Because of Android fragmentation:
> 
> ...



That's interesting. But my partner wanted a 10 inch, and she had a go at me for getting one that's £90 lol.

We got the Alba from Argos, seems to be working pretty well so far. It's probably very basic and won't hold many apps, but she can download Mortal Kombat and she's playing it just before bed so probably won't be able to sleep tonight


----------

